# 1-ev.com >>> EV Conversions (East Coast, South Florida, World Wide Shipping)



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: 1-ev.com >>> EV Conversions (East Coast, South Florida, World Wide Shipping)*

Hi. Got a video of a converted car? Any relation to World Auto Exotics in WPB? What's a typical cost for a VW adapter and coupler, if you do those?

JR


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 1-ev.com >>> EV Conversions (East Coast, South Florida, World Wide Shipping)*



JRoque said:


> Hi. Got a video of a converted car? Any relation to World Auto Exotics in WPB? What's a typical cost for a VW adapter and coupler, if you do those?
> 
> JR


JR, First, thank you.

- Please see our website for details 

- No, we are not associated with WPB. 

- The typical VW (classic Bug) adapter is the shelf item, would cost around $750 or so ... - example is here: http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/ap-vwbug-d31-a.htm 

Unless you are talking about "Jetta" adapters? I will need pictures of the tranny and the motor to give you accurate quote.

Hope this helps.
-Y


----------

